# What the salt dooo?



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

Howdy happy buzzards, I hope you are having an absolutely wonderful last couple days of 2021!!! How many of my AZ, NM duderinos are keeping an eye on this storm? May get some boatable flows on the mighty upper Salt and would love to rally for an overnight trip with some folks that want to kick the 2022 boating year off right...


----------



## MR. ED (Jan 21, 2008)

I’ll go….


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

keep your eye on the gauges man there is definitely a possibility of flows saturday-monday...should have a little better idea of what things are looking like friday evening. 

I see you are from Colorado, would be a long haul for not knowing if it will run or not. if it runs ill be there and you are welcome to join.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Go get it! The powder in the Rockies is off the hook right now!❄⛷


----------



## AZJefe (Jun 3, 2009)

Where can you buy WMAT permits now?


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

last time you could get permits at the mesa sportsman's warehouse


AZJefe said:


> Where can you buy WMAT permits now?








White Mountain Apache Tribe Game and Fish


Hunting, fishing, hiking, and more in the White Mountains of Arizona




wmatoutdoor.org


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks like Major stormyness headed for the Salt headwaters. Check those gauges.


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

jamesthomas said:


> Looks like Major stormyness headed for the Salt headwaters. Check those gauges.


Yes precisely!!! The surge I was looking for is coming later than predicted but might get in for a Sunday-Monday wilderness trip... doing my rain dance


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

2k as of this morning, go go GO!


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Salt popped to 3k yesterday And still slightly less than 2k. Awesome levels. Temps high 50s lows high 20s. Hope someone got after it.


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

jamesthomas said:


> Looks like Major stormyness headed for the Salt headwaters. Check those gauges.


What gauges can I check?


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

blueotter said:


> What gauges can I check?



Boatable flows 800-10,000 CFS per American Whitewater. 


USGS Current Conditions for USGS 09497500 SALT RIVER NEAR CHRYSOTILE, AZ x



my 2k post above was usgs Salt near Roosevelt


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 9, 2012)

tBatt said:


> Boatable flows 800-10,000 CFS per American Whitewater.
> 
> 
> USGS Current Conditions for USGS 09497500 SALT RIVER NEAR CHRYSOTILE, AZ x
> ...


You all probably noticed that www.cbrfc.noaa.gov has updated their data presentation with instantaneous flows in addition to their 5-day predictive data. 
And at some point they added the function (new to me) where you can click on the initial graph and see an expanded graph where you can look hour by hour/day by day with your cursor. 
Great for looking ahead in the predictive data for daytime water patterns at Chrysotile (Salt River Canyon putin water) or any other site on their basin gauge map! Now we have instantaneous data with predictive flow data in the same place... A BIG thanks to the creative designers/implementers of the Colorado River Basin River Forecast!


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

Ran a couple laps on the daily section o. Sunday, couldn't get anyone to commit to the wilderness run so no shuttle.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Bummer you couldn’t hook up with anyone for the wilderness section. Wish I lived closer.


----------

